# Horse won't stop running in the roundpen.



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really have no helpful advice just commiseration: Lacey used to be the exact same way. She knew what "whoa" (or in our case, "ho") meant at a walk but any faster than that, allll was forgotten.

In her case though, it was mostly due to nervousness and basically "leaving" the situation mentally because she couldn't handle what I was asking for (too much "pressure"). As we got to know each other, and she learned that I was not going to ask for "too much", she calmed down quite a bit and became more "present" all the time.
I still can't get any sort of "whoa" directly from the canter and she's certainly not reliable about it at the trot, but she will reliably drop down a gait with "easy" so I just drop down through the gaits until I get her to a walk where she will stop. Most of the time, a canter-trot transition+whoa will equal a full stop but sometimes that trotting is just SO MUCH FUN. :rofl:

In her case, at least, I'm sure it's largely due to her sight. Over the summer, when I had Lady, I realized just how much "normal" horses go off our body language while round penning/lunging and also how little Lacey uses my more subtle body language during those same times. Prior to Lady, Lacey has been my only round penning/lunging experience so I had no idea! haha

While I've been yammering, two things came to mind: what is HIS body language saying? Is he excited or panicked? Is he running around "dead" - like he's not accepting external input? Or is he playful seeming? You've said what he does but what does he LOOK like while doing those things?
I would hazard that he's overwhelmed/"dead"... Maybe try toning down your body language and just see what happens? 
I know sometimes I can get "harsh" with my body language and I don't even realize until I wonder why on earth Lacey is acting so nervous/tuned out with me! Then I tone it down and she returns to her usual self. 


Anyway, lots of random thoughts here... sorry about that. :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No worries Wallaby. My body language is pretty soft, actually trainer often says "Get more aggressive!" to me when I work with colts. Harvey, however, looks insane when he's flying around. Head up, ears forward, running...:/ Carmen does it too but as soon as I say whoa she comes to the middle, licks her lips and puts her head down...Hmmm....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know what to suggest. I just usually let them run & stand passive in the middle until they stop on their own, but you said that doesn't work with him.
Maybe try taking him into the round pen on a lead line, and just doing some exercises (yielding the front and hind quarters, friendly games, backing up, etc...)with it on to get him listening to you.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm thinking that's what I'll have to do, fly....I'm stumped with him too. He has a WONDERFUL "whoa" under saddle though. I think, maybe, he needs to learn that the round pen is not going to kill him. I suspect whoever started him did a lot of running in there...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I sympathize. My grey was like that when I got her. She thought all she was supposed to do in the round pen was run.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

One thing you can try, and this will sound odd, is to squeeze him.

Normally, I move in a small circle 'with' the horse as he goes around, and stop moving MY feet when I want him to stop moving his. If he keeps going, you can back a step or two backwards closer to the round pen and put the lunge whip in the hand which is farthest from his direction of movement. I mena if he is circling counter clockwise, you put the lunge in your left hand..
When he has just passed your right shoulder (and you can kind of look over your shoulder and watch him pass), you swish the lungewhip back at him (swish it out behind you at his passing butt) enough to startle him. He won't like that. 

Now, step one step closer to the rail (again, backing up and maintaing your facing the middle position) and wait for him to continue his circle around and when he passes your right shoulder, SWISH! that whip at his passing butt. He will leap forward and will not like that.

step one more step closer to the rail behind you. you are tightening the "squeeze", but he may still choose to go past. if so, you know what to do.
eventually, he will approach the tight spot and hesitate. When he does, you act real calm and turn very slowly and gently and move away from him, taking pressure off. He will hopefully latch on and follow you , at a polite walk.

try this and let me know if it works.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bear in mind that not everything works for everyone, not every suggestion is going to suit every training style.

I would push him forward. If you ask for woah and he doesn't woah, make him work **** hard. Then, ask for it again, letting it be a "break" where he doesn't have to work as hard. Still nothing? Push him on again. It's the same as under saddle - not listening to me means more work.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's a little frustrating because I only get to work with these horses once a week too. The owners are not exactly quick to take the training of the horse into account, they think that one day a week should be more than enough. I've been giving the tennant (who is the one always watching me) instructions so she can work them while I'm not there too, but she's not super experienced...

Tiny and Chiilaa, I will definitely try both of these and see if he improves.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

First of all --- Is this horse really fresh and feeling good?

Does he get enough turn-out time to get all of the run and play out of his system before you try to work with him?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If he's already "freaking-out-running" as if the previous person really worked him hard in the round pen, I'd be hesitant to make him go-go-go until he wants to stop. It might just bring back memories of what happened before and/or make him even more nervous/excitable. I just think of Red for example. If that were him, he'd DIE before he stopped running. And that's the truth. 

I personally would leave the lunge line attached for now, until he understands you are not going to work him to death in that round pen, and it okay to just walk or trot. And until he understand what you want him to do (stop!) using the lunge line as an extra aid. 

Come to think of it, does he stop nicely from the walk or trot? I myself don't lunge a horse to get the fresh off before I ride, if they are to that point (as I realize some people do that for that purpose). Especially an excitable horse, you're never going to be able to "wear them down" in the round pen, unless you're in there for 3 or 4 hours. I lunge them to get their attention on me. Stopping, turning (butt always toward the fence and never toward me), walk when I say, trot when I say, etc. Get them to pay attention and listen. Anyway, just making the point here that I assume your intention is to not "wear him out" but to work on some ground training and respect. 

And I guess at this point, I wouldn't let him go any faster than a walk or trot until he gets that WHOA solid. If you have to use the lunge line to help control him, so be it. But as you know, you don't want him to associate the round pen with running madly in circles.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My gelding is a lazy old ****** but my TB is your typical TB and likes running. What I do with both of them to keep them sharp and listening is change direction constantly. Sometimes they won't even do 1/4 of a circle before I change their direction, sometimes they will do 2-3 full laps. Keeps them listening.

Keeping a lead on him to reinforce the whoa works really well with horses that don't know. You point the stick at their hip, then wiggle on the halter (or whatever aid you use - I wiggle just because it's what works for my two), and wiggle harder until they stop. It helps to already have the wiggle established as stop/backup beforehand.

Having the lead on also helps to establish turning ALWAYS leading with their shoulders, which means never ever having their hindquarter pointed at you (which is rude, you want their FACE not their butt)... which means a greater level of respect in the long run. That being said my gelding nearly always turns his butt around his shoulders, and there's no respect issues with him... he just has dodgy hindquarter conformation so it's very hard for him to rock back on his hindquarters and cross his forelegs over.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try to teach your colt to stop thro body language not oral language. Try turning your back to him and bending at the waist, until your hand will almost touch the ground. This is the least non-aggressive position you can take. Remain like that until he stops.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've encountered a few horses that just didn't "get" the round pen thing. They'd do great while I was asking them to do things, but simply could NOT understand when it was time to stop. I worked with one gelding that wouldn't let me catch him for days... every time I entered the round pen he'd freak out and start "working" again. I think he literally would've run himself to death. I ended up leaving him in the pen with hay and water. I finally had to have someone else catch him for me, since he didn't associate that person with "work."

I never put him in the round pen again. I altered my methods and completely threw away the "rule book." This particular gelding did better with less groundwork and more under saddle time.

All horses are different, and there is no set method that works for every single one. If the horse doesn't understand the round pen, don't use the round pen.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

try switching directions. switch, go half a round pen, switch again. do this three or four times, then ask for a stop. I've seen this a few times, the direction changes usually get them thinking again.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We never use the loose round pen stuff to break horses in the UK - everything of that sort gets done on the lunge and then translated on the saddle
Unless you can see some real benefit from the roundpen work for this horse - he deals with all the other stuff fine by the sound of it - then why waste any more time on it? If he understands whoa on the lunge and has respect for you on the ground I dont see why you would have a problem.
Move on to the next stage in his education.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you need to try and figure out WHY he is doing this when you say he knows better?

You have gotten some great advice here, and I would make him run if he is just being a **** ant, but if he is scared-that is another story, IMO. I am super cautious with horses like this, ever since I had one jump out of the roundpen and get hung up. Scared the crap out of both of us! So, I would keep him on a line and make sure he is paying attention to me, and not just having a 2 yr old brain fart. When you say whoa-if he does nothing gently tug his head toward you using the line, saying whoa again. If that does nothing-then you need to DEMAND he listens. At the same time, tug his head toward you and step forward with your opposite leg going at his butt with the whip. Practice this at the walk and trot and make sure he knows what you are asking for......then go to the canter. If he doesn't stop-MAKE him go. After several more times around-try again. He will get it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Chiilaa - He is in a huge pasture, I'd say at least fifteen acres, maybe more, of turnout 24/7 with nine other horses. I'm **** glad the entire herd comes when you whistle.

As for the rest of the suggestions, I was mainly just roundpenning him to let him learn his vocals, but I think I agree that he needs to just stay on the line. He does fine under saddle.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my gelding is like this hes broke adn amazing to ride but he will keep going even on a rope i have to really pull him to get him to stop. i usually run him till he wants to stop. it works most of the time.


----------

